# Best View is Through the Ears of a Horse



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't know why... but I love this picture. It is my favorite picture I have taken while on my horse in a long, long time!










I looked for another thread that is similar to this, but didn't see one. 
Share your pictures taken through your horse's ears!


----------



## MySissyGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

This was when we went out to California. We are back in Texas now.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

LOVE the colors in your photo!

Here's a view from a fuzzy horse's ears


----------



## NC Trail Rider (Oct 24, 2011)

Left??? .... Right???


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Aww! I love the view from between my boy's ears. I haven't seen it in 2 or 3 weeks.  The weather hasn't been good for riding, and he's got his shoes off for the winter, and it looks like it's going to be March again before I get this view. When I close my eyes and think of riding him, his big ears are always at the bottom of the picture, pointed forward...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)




----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

I have so many of these kinds of pictures. I could share at least 20! haha


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

SoBe said:


> I have so many of these kinds of pictures. I could share at least 20! haha


You live in such a beautiful area! I wish I had trails like that to ride!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Riding my appy at the old asylum place
<3
wow SoBe georgia is now on my list of places to ride!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

*BlackJack's Rack....LOL*

this was taken in a full 13 MPH rack.. I love this picture....


----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

mom2pride- I wanna come ride in CO! I've been skiing... never riding.

Thyme- that asylum looks awesome!! I'm into psych nursing and I would love to go to an old place like that! You can come ride in GA anytime you want!! The two road pictures were taken on my farm. The one in the second post is actually my driveway and the pecan orchard is my best friends farm across the highway. I'm _always_ looking for people to ride with!

Susan- I have a few pictures like that  That is a neat picture!
I will have to look for one I have at a gallop! 

I wanna see some more!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I cannot figure out why it's sideways!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

*another one of my boys ears...*

LOL....


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Old pictures.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is on Mr. Cecil He was 24 at the time I believe


----------



## paintedhartranch (Dec 28, 2011)

This is this summer


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

From my TB Belle









Out hunting on my haflinger









and cantering Hattie...




 
hacking Belle...


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Taken 2 day ago. I have been riding everyday since then, weather has stayed above freezing & no more snow, I have no excuse but to ride! 

View attachment 82616


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

WOW Faye....Gorgeous!!!!

Here's mine...not so gorgeous.


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

faye said:


>


Not nice. Makes me miss the UK too much


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^^Makes me miss any place without snow.


----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh wow.. I wanna go to the UK!! Those pictures are breathtaking!!

Here are a few more of mine!


----------



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

I love these pictures, makes me really miss riding, can't wait until mine are ready to go lol.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Pictures that were taken .. a couple years ago.. before my mare Buttermilk passed on.  but the best view


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I am in the back on Blaze, you can see the little tips of her ears. 2 of the other horses are mine with my friend on one, and my friend/ trainer on the other. The other 2 are friends with their horses, one from down the road, and one trailers over from a neighboring town so we can all ride together. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Mammoth Cave, KY - an old cemetery









Kentucky Horse Park









No ears on this one, but still from horseback - 









More KY Horse Park









closest we will get to Rolex...









And how about Gettysburg through a haflinger hitch?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Jake and Dai said:


> WOW Faye....Gorgeous!!!!


I do happen to live in an area that has been designated as an area of outstanding natural beauty.



jumpingrules92 said:


> Not nice. Makes me miss the UK too much


Sorry jumpingrules, but its your own fault for leaving!



waresbear said:


> ^^^^Makes me miss any place without snow.


Lol



SoBe said:


> Oh wow.. I wanna go to the UK!! Those pictures are breathtaking!!


if you ever come to the UK those pictures are from a ride that goes up through north wales. The castle in the background is conwy castle, to the right of it (headed out to sea) is Conwy morfa which is a beach you can gallop horses on. In front of the castle is Deganwy and the west shore of Llandudno and you can see the Great Orme. In one of the photos you can even see he east shore of Llandudno.
The river is called the conwy and journeys back up through Llanwrst.
Behind the castle you can see Mount Conwy and the start of the Snowdonian mountain range (13 mountains, lots and lots of very big hills).

In the far distance on the horizon you can see Anglesey (where Prince William lives!)

We live within Snowdonia national park.


----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

> if you ever come to the UK those pictures are from a ride that goes up through north wales. The castle in the background is conwy castle, to the right of it (headed out to sea) is Conwy morfa which is a beach you can gallop horses on. In front of the castle is Deganwy and the west shore of Llandudno and you can see the Great Orme. In one of the photos you can even see he east shore of Llandudno.
> The river is called the conwy and journeys back up through Llanwrst.
> Behind the castle you can see Mount Conwy and the start of the Snowdonian mountain range (13 mountains, lots and lots of very big hills).
> 
> ...


Definitely putting that on my bucket list! 

Here is a photo from back in October. Riding with lots of friends!!








I got this picture from my friend. It is one of the very few that I am in! Front right is me!  
Also, all four horses in the front are mine! Only left one at home!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Trail ride with my lovely old man Hylke a Friesian gelding.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow ^ i love where yuo ride. It looks so peaceful


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

This one's a little backwards, but still awesome!


----------



## Aliciagdarling (Jan 5, 2012)

This is in NC, on the Neuse River. My horse LOVES to s wim out here and will take you out as far as you'll let him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

Aliciagdarling said:


> This is in NC, on the Neuse River. My horse LOVES to s wim out here and will take you out as far as you'll let him!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was JUST about to post yesterday if anyone had any beach pictures! 
River is close enough! sounds fun!


----------



## Aliciagdarling (Jan 5, 2012)

here is a beach picture! Emerald Isle, NC
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a couple.

First is Aires on our first trail ride. Had such a blast that I only took two pics! Gonna definitely get more on our ride this Friday.









This one was taken from the back of Juliet, one of the mares at the Girl Scout horse camp back in October of 2010. We were on our way back from a ride and I decided to tease some of my horsey friends with an ear shot. Not bad for being taken with my crappy cell phone.


----------

